# Anyone need a fishing buddy.?



## Roli12 (Nov 12, 2013)

Is anyone looking for a fishing buddy Thursday the 20th some where near Corpus Christi/Flour Bluff area!! Please let me know! I'll throw in however much cash is needed! Just dieing to wet a line!!


----------

